# viel zu unbekannte Musiker



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. April 2010)

Hay,
ich bin Fan vieler Musik Richtungen...Ich höre Metal, Industrial, Drum n bass und ab und an sogar guten Deutsch Rap.
Was mir gegen den Strich geht sind die Charts...die meisten Lieder in den Charts sind meiner Meinung nach geschmacklos, mainstream und kurz gesagt "schlecht". Natürlich kann man über Geschmack streiten und ich gönne jedem seine Musik auch wenn ich sie selbst niemals hören würde...
naja der thread soll dazu dienen relativ unbekannte Musik zu posten um sie so eventuell bekannter zumachen oder auch einfach um auf gute unbekannte Musiker aufmerksam zumachen. Vllt. stoßen wir ja so auf ein Paar neue Perlen der Musik :-).
Ich mach mal den Anfang:

Elektronisches: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlCtoKmIH4w
Metal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rObSwvfQcjg
Industrial / Metal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSYSf0h53_k
Deutsch Rap: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP3pEpHwlq0&feature=PlayList&p=FBF2CAA23B3CF2E8&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=39 <- JA, es gibt auch noch qualitativ hochwertigen Rap...zum Glück
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7_GcRYF28E


Nein Bushido, Lady Gaga und Co. kommerz kollegen sind hier nicht gefragt.


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2010)

Nur was machst Du wenn jetzt alle das gut finden und hören und die Leute kommen in die Charts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur was machst Du wenn jetzt alle das gut finden und hören und die Leute kommen in die Charts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was ich dann machen würde? öfter ViVa und MTW gucken. Aber warum sollte ich wollen das die Musik die ich höre überhaupt in den Charts läuft... Mir gehts nur darum sie ein wenig bekannter zumachen und wie ich mitbekommen hab gibts auf buffed ein handvoll leute die einen guten Musikgeschmack haben, würd mich freuen von denen hier was zu lesen bzw. auf Künstler aufmerksam gemacht zu werden :-).


----------



## Reo_MC (15. April 2010)

Die Charts werden eben deswegen von den Mainstreamlern dominiert, WEIL sie Mainstream sind und somit eben von der breiten Masse gehört. Naja, hier mal ein paar Leute, die echt gute Musik machen:

Afrojack,

Boris Dlugosch,
Booka Shade,

Rockethead,

Boys Noize,

und noch Vitalic.

Ja, steinigt mich, ich höre Electro und House :>


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (15. April 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> die meisten Lieder in den Charts sind meiner Meinung nach geschmacklos, mainstream und kurz gesagt "schlecht".



diese lieder sind weder schlecht noch geschmacklos nur weil du sie nicht magst. und was an mainstream so schlimm sein soll verstehe ich auch nicht. die besten lieder aller zeiten waren alle mainstream und liefen 24/7 überall wo man musik gespielt hat.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> diese lieder sind weder schlecht noch geschmacklos nur weil du sie nicht magst.





Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> die meisten Lieder in den Charts sind *meiner Meinung nach* geschmacklos, mainstream und kurz gesagt "schlecht".


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> die besten lieder aller zeiten



wer sowas wohl beurteilen kann...?

btt:

The Speed Freak
Ein alter Hase im deutschen Hardcoregeschäft 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQNoYM6ow68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob die Band unbekannt ist, aber ich hab sie erst heute entdeckt, und da sie so wenig YT ergebnisse hat, denk ich mal das sie hier Reinpasst: In Legendhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLesGMA0-rM


----------



## Bloodletting (4. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob die Band unbekannt ist, aber ich hab sie erst heute entdeckt, und da sie so wenig YT ergebnisse hat, denk ich mal das sie hier Reinpasst: In Legend



Definitiv *extrem* unbekannt. Mein Fall ist es aber nicht.^^


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

Druid


----------



## Teal (5. Mai 2010)

Raintime unbekannt? *Eher* unbekannt - ja. Jedoch sollte man als Metaler zumindest seit "Another Transition" von ihnen gehört haben. 

Habe allerdings auch ein paar Hard'n'Heavy-Bands im Petto, die (mehr oder weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) unbekannt sind. Viele sind sogar deutsch(sprachig)e Bands:

Die Allergie [Neue Deutsch Härte]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeTZ7aCkRHY[/youtube]

Deep Inside Myself [Dark Metal]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj3h8qJCQvM[/youtube]
(Leider relativ schlechte Ton-Qualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Game Over [Nintendo Metal]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN45mx_s13A[/youtube]

In Vain [Dark Metal]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUM34NQdaiI[/youtube]

In Mourning [(Progressive) Melodic Death Metal]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPfkAJx_ur0[/youtube]

Into Eternity [Progressive Melodic Death Metal] (Wer Raintime mag: ANHÖREN!)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5GSFcYqBoc[/youtube]

Black Sun Aeon [Progressive Dark Metal/Doom Metal]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qevs15TW_gE[/youtube]

Der Rest leider nur als Link, wegen der Forenbegrenzung:

Nagelfar [Black Metal]

Lyfthrasyr [Symphonic Black Metal]

Sternenstaub [Symphonic Black Metal]

PowerGlove [Nintendo-Metal/Speed Metal]

Sacralis [Death Metal] (Rein Frauenband!)

Dorn [Symphonic Death Metal]


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Mai 2010)

Akrea - deutschsprachige Death Metal Band (endlich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rEzUJl0H8E[/youtube]


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2010)

Fidl Kunterbut, ein alternativer deutscher Liedermacher.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1suGUdoNvzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDovWWCYZhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viele Lieder die extreme Gänsehaut verursachen.


----------



## mccord (17. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjdkc14-zwQ


----------



## Bitialis (18. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Lokale Rapgruppe =)​


----------



## Cookie Jar (22. Mai 2010)

In Deutschland meiner meinung nach viel zu  unbekannte Post-Hardcore/Trancecore Band aus England 

zwei der besten lieder 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wngyXhTx4pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DISpcy9P-NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2010)

Ein viel zu unbekannter Rapper ist meiner Meinung nach Swiss.
Er hat seine Wurzeln in der Schweiz, aber er ist Deutscher.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yJAYtdPBBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fEG1XdTaBu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 2boon4you (22. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cWemXNsSl10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtnVduIY75Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Queckeleisen (10. Februar 2015)

Hi allerseits!

 

Ich bin erst vor kurzem auf einen wirklich außergewöhnlichen Künstler gestoßen. Für mich persönlich ist seine Musik so außergewöhnlich, da sie sich nicht eindeutig klassifizieren lässt. Er deckt verschiedenste Genres ab und erfindet sie neu. Hier ein paar Beispiele seiner Songs:

 

Ramón Bernado - Fettness

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W47txW4W1dc

 

Ramón Bernado - Gloomy Lullaby

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RYAZzMEkOA

 

Ramón Bernado - Join Me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhT_Rs8lIi4

 

Viel Spaß beim Reinhören!!!


----------

